# Have you seen this?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.backwoodsviews.com

Check out the wolf stuff, I don't think they like them!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think there's any doubt about that !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wonder if I should get Roberta a tee shirt.....hmmm


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sure you should ! We'll want a video of her recieving it though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Roberta thought you wanted a video of her putting it on!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well... if she's offering... ok.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats for my eyes only......and a helicopter pilot who flew low over the garden one hot sunny day!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Did he slow down ???? as he was passing over.

X2 with Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I promised I wouldn't share it !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Did he slow down ???? as he was passing over.
> 
> X2 with Don.


Helicopter's can hover Brian! I can't blame him, I would!


----------

